# Indy F1 Race Paddock Passes



## jkemmerly (Feb 12, 2003)

I know that this maybe a dumb question however I will ask it anyways. I will be attending the US Grand Prix this year and am wondering if there is anyway to get padock passes. Even if only for practice on Friday and Saturday. Is this area only for team members and sponser quests or is there a way to purchase/bargin a way in? I have looked on Ebay and other ticket sites however have not had any luck in finding anything. Any input on how realistic this idea is would be helpful. 

Thanks 
John


----------



## bob lindquist (Jul 6, 2002)

*BMW Offer*



jkemmerly said:


> I know that this maybe a dumb question however I will ask it anyways. I will be attending the US Grand Prix this year and am wondering if there is anyway to get padock passes. Even if only for practice on Friday and Saturday. Is this area only for team members and sponser quests or is there a way to purchase/bargin a way in? I have looked on Ebay and other ticket sites however have not had any luck in finding anything. Any input on how realistic this idea is would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks
> John


BMW did offer a special package for USGP, It was around 2500$ which might have included a "peak" in the paddock.

otherwise ZERO chance without special contacts


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

The only way to get in to the paddock is if you are a journalist, invited VIP, former world champion or a member of the paddock club.

The paddock club seems to be an invitees only thing where the membership fees are probably outrageous.


----------



## jkemmerly (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the response guys. I am finding out that this quest for paddock passes is on par with the elusive material "unattainium" :nono:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

jkemmerly said:


> Thanks for the response guys. I am finding out that this quest for paddock passes is on par with the elusive material "unattainium" :nono:


What about that package the BMW Club was offering for the US Grand Prix? It was pretty $$$, but it included darn near everything. I think they had ads for it in the Roundel.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

News flash!

Good for locals only I guess, but its a gesture.
- - - - -

Race day ticket holders for the 2003 United States Grand Prix can get an up-close look at one of the most exclusive places in motorsports - the Formula One pits - during a pit walkabout Thursday, Sept. 25 at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway.

The walkabout takes place from 8 a.m.-noon (EST, Indy time) and is available for free to all ticket holders for the 2003 United States Grand Prix. This is one of the very few fan walkabouts available on the 16-event, global F1 schedule in 2003.

"It's only fitting that the Speedway is offering this exciting, new pit walkabout to United States Grand Prix fans during one of the most thrilling Formula One seasons in recent memory," said Joie Chitwood, Indianapolis Motor Speedway senior vice president of business affairs. "The pit walkabout will provide United States Grand Prix fans with an up-close look at the technology and intricacies of a Formula One team.

"We're pleased to offer increased accessibility to the inner workings of F1 as an added incentive for our ticket buyers, and this pit walkabout will be the start of a great weekend of exciting racing."

Fans can walk the pits and stand adjacent to the open garages, providing a clear view of the sleek cars, high-tech equipment and skilled personnel of all 10 Formula One teams, including current standouts Scuderia Ferrari Marlboro, BMW WilliamsF1 and West McLaren Mercedes. Those three teams will continue their intense chase for Drivers and Constructors Championships during the fourth annual Formula One race on the 2.606-mile road circuit at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway.

While no formal driver appearances are scheduled during the walkabout, F1 drivers have been in the garages and signed autographs during walkabouts at other Grand Prix venues.

Still and video photography will be allowed during the walkabout.

United States Grand Prix ticket holders will be mailed separate passes for the walkabout. Instructions for parking and entering the track will accompany the passes.

Tickets for the 2003 United States Grand Prix at Indianapolis are on sale, and the IMS ticket office encourages customers to place orders early to ensure the best possible opportunity to acquire good seats.

Tickets can be purchased online at www.indianapolismotorspeedway.com, or by calling the IMS ticket office at (317) 492-6700 or (800) 822-INDY outside the Indianapolis area. Parking and camping information also can be obtained through the ticket office.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

WAM said:


> Race day ticket holders for the 2003 United States Grand Prix can get an up-close look at one of the most exclusive places in motorsports - the Formula One pits - during a pit walkabout Thursday, Sept. 25 at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway.


Oh yeah, you and the other 69,999 ticket holders are going to get REAL close to those open garages. :tsk:

I think they really should have sold a limited number of walkthrough tickets as an extra-cost option instead.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The BMW US Grand Prix Experience is the very limited thing I was thinking of. $2500, but includes:
- Tickets to practice, qual. and race seated in the BMW NA suite
- 4 days/3 nights in the Westin hotel downtown
- Participation in a BMW run autocross with pro driving instructors
- all meals and transportation during the stay
- and I believe the chance to go to some social gatherings/parties with a lot of F1 people

1-800-227-4269 (only 50 slots)

People that did this last year said it worth every penny.


----------

